# Before you buy your next prime...



## Badger (May 3, 2014)

Folks,

Before you buy you next prime lens, take a deep breath and watch this video. I've been lurking on this site for a while now and I must confess, I've been sucked into the lens acquiring vortex. I don't have a lot of lenses now, and I am not a pro, but I am at a point in my life where I can actually start to afford these toys. The discussion around here is generally geared towards and around specific lenses and their attributes but somehow or the other, I have managed to miss or avoid posts about a lens acquisition strategy. I stumbled across this video this morning and got some clarity. Please forgive me if it has been previously posted.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjhdL3ggjYU


----------



## Ruined (May 5, 2014)

I agree, this is good advice.

A lot of people buy lenses as a "collection," "trinity" etc.

The reality is, if you "collect" every lens you will have spent way too much money on lenses that are too similar.

So, it is important to evaluate what you like, and how a lens will enhance your creative ability in a way your current lenses do not. That is not to say that you have to buy just a 50mm f/1.8 ii and call it a day, but buying lenses just for the sake of buying them is going to be a very expensive hobby.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 5, 2014)

When building your kit, you have to consider the type of photography you do (not what other's do) and what exactly you can't do with the lenses you have and need an additonal lens to fill the gap.

If you already have a 35mm and an 85mm, there is an obvious gap where the 50mm goes.... but do you really need a 50? Well depends on the type of photography you do. Do you find yourself in positions where neither the 35 nor the 85 can get the shot you want? If yes, you need a 50. If no, you don't. 

I agree with the previous poster. Lens manufacturers make way too many lenses for someone to get one of each. But just like there is no best camera, no best lens; there is no best lens kit for everyone. It all depends on what you shoot and your shooting style.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 6, 2014)

i couldn't watch past about 3 minutes as i almost died of boredom


----------



## Menace (May 6, 2014)

Easy to get sucked into gear fetish - I only buy a lens if or when i start to miss shots that I could have captured if I had that lens (doesn't happen very often though!).

If one has enough spare money to build a lens collection regardless of actual need then they are in a very fortunate position. 

Unfortunately I'm not one of those people. I only have half dozen lenses but they all get a lot of use and make me very happy!


----------



## Zv (May 7, 2014)

I have always just bought lenses as I needed them. No strategy, just common frickin sense!

Even with just 6 FF lenses that I have now it feels like I have too much choice and redundancy. I'm always looking for ways to combine and reduce my gear and I could probably survive with just 2 zooms but then again ..... where's the fun in that? Gotta have a couple of fun lenses in the bag I reckon!


----------



## J.R. (May 7, 2014)

Different lenses have different uses. Get what suits your requirements and also your wallet. 

I use 16-35 II, 24-70 II, 70-200 II and the 100-400 zooms for a large part of my shooting.

The primes 50L, 85L II and 135L are used for extreme wide aperture shooting that is not possible with the zooms - extremely shallow DOF photography / low available light shooting. 

The 40mm pancake is used for panoramas and for party shooting where I can hand over the camera to someone else. 

The 17mm TS-E is a recent purchase and I'm still learning how to use the TS functions - I plan to use this for indoor architecture and landscape use where I want large DOF without getting hit by diffraction.

Most would say the amount of gear I have as a hobbyist is an overkill - probably so, but hey, it works for me.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

I can't see the video where I am now, but the three biggest mistakes you can make with lenses are:

1. Buying primes that overlap with your zooms and don't offer anything unique - i.e. a f/2.8 lens and a f/2.8 zoom. It's better to buy a f/1.2 or 1.4 prime that will give you a completely different look.
2. Spending too much on lenses to the point of risking your credit, marriage, or ability to pay real bills.
3. Spending too much on lenses to the point of risking your credit, marriage, or ability to pay real bills.


----------



## Eldar (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I can't see the video where I am now, but the three biggest mistakes you can make with lenses are:
> 
> 1. Buying primes that overlap with your zooms and don't offer anything unique - i.e. a f/2.8 lens and a f/2.8 zoom. It's better to buy a f/1.2 or 1.4 prime that will give you a completely different look.
> 2. Spending too much on lenses to the point of risking your credit, marriage, or ability to pay real bills.
> 3. Spending too much on lenses to the point of risking your credit, marriage, or ability to pay real bills.


+1
(not sure I see the difference between 2 and 3 though :)


----------



## Badger (May 7, 2014)

You guys are hilarious. For some of us non pros, having a strategy is not something we think about. I just ordered the Canon 35mm f/2IS. I think that is a good move for me. Prior to that, I recently purchased the Canon 85mm f1.8 which I think is a great lens (compared to my nifty 50 which keeps missing focus) but I really want and plan on getting the 100mm macro which will probably negate the use of the 85mm. I am now, thankfully able to avoid the hype over the new Sigma 50mm...for now.

Sounds obvious, look before you leap. 

I should start a thread on how to purchase equipment and sneak it into the house without your wife knowing


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

Badger said:


> I should start a thread on how to purchase equipment and sneak it into the house without your wife knowing


That's what I'll be doing today - sneaking, not writing a thread, that is 8).


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Badger said:
> 
> 
> > I should start a thread on how to purchase equipment and sneak it into the house without your wife knowing
> ...



My wife already giving up tracking my lenses 

Last weekend, she saw me setting up the flashes and umbrella at home office. She looked at me with a smile and said "have you seen my new Fendi bag?"

It was a HAPPY ENDING for both ;D


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...


I'm just glad your story wasn't set in a massage parlor . And I bought my wife a new laptop this week, so if she catches me, I'm okay. I'm guessing she tracked your big whites, though, I know my wife sure did!


----------



## wsheldon (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ... And I bought my wife a new laptop this week, so if she catches me, I'm okay. I'm guessing she tracked your big whites, though, I know my wife sure did!



That's a good strategy! I did that with an iPad last year 

What preserves my marital harmony is restricting gear purchases to extra money I make from consulting, workshops and photo gigs (my part time business stuff). Separate cards and bank account = no arguments.

That said, I'm really starting to question myself on any new gear purchases. I feel I hit the plateau on quality per dollars spent a while back and I really need to stop worrying about gear limitations and shoot at every opportunity. Spending money on travel and workshops (experiences) makes more sense to me at this point than more/better gear. GAS is a hard habit to break, though!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



LOL...... ;D


----------



## unfocused (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Badger said:
> 
> 
> > I should start a thread on how to purchase equipment and sneak it into the house without your wife knowing
> ...



1) Always own up to buying one white lens. Once you've got one, they all look alike, so that gives you the freedom to own more.

2) When ordering from the Canon refurbished store, track the package progress and then change the delivery address to the nearest Kinkos/Fed Ex site. That way you can go and pick it up yourself without having to rush home to snag the attempted delivery notice tag off the door before someone finds it. 

3) Separate checking accounts have prevented more divorces than any other innovation known to mankind. 

4) You will never be able to sneak every purchase in, so build up some immunity. Do that by never, ever criticizing or questioning her when a box arrives from an online clothing, purse or shoe store. Smile. Complement her on her good taste and make a point of being pleased that she bought herself something nice. You are earning credits that you can cash in later.

5) Always include some low cost item in your purchases from B&H and Adorama – "Oh yeah, I ordered some batteries...a filter...a camera strap...etc. I don't know why they send that stuff in such a big box."

6) If you've got a big purchase planned, start the process early on. I'm going to start mentioning the new Tamron 150-600 zoom soon so that by the time Black Friday rolls around she'll be ready to tell me to just get it.

7) Never miss an occasion for a gift. A piece of jewelry tucked into an Easter Basket is also a great way to buy immunity for the future. 

8 ) Ask for gift cards from your preferred photo store. "Oh that. I ordered that with the gift card you gave me last Christmas." (plus an extra $800, but who's counting)

9) Get yourself a "man cave" where you can stash all your toys. Preferably in a room she seldom goes into.

I have more, but these should be a good start.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...


Let's see - I have a TS-E 17 waiting for me at FedEx Store right now, re-directed from home delivery, of course. I have multiple white lenses, so that's easy - and won't use the 17 around her (not really a portrait lens), so easy there, too. Separate checking accounts. Check. My AMEX with a extra card for her, check. Lots of old Amazon & B&H boxes in the garage come in handy for eBay, ahem, in case she's home before you can slip it into the house. 

Also, the handy "man multiplier" works - i.e. how many women before me - 3. How much did that new lens cost, $300 

I wonder if MrsFotografie and NancyP use similar tactics to get around their husbands ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 7, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I agree, this is good advice.
> 
> A lot of people buy lenses as a "collection," "trinity" etc.
> 
> ...



My 'strategy': Wide angle primes in UWA to 50mm (equivalent) and a few tele-zooms. Oh and a 'slow' zoom in the normal range. No 'portrait' primes for me. This formula applies to both my EF and E mount systems.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, this is good advice.
> ...


No comment on my post above?


----------



## dcm (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



I believe he (mrsfotografie) has addressed this before - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18881.msg353096#msg353096


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2014)

dcm said:


> I believe he (mrsfotografie) has addressed this before - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18881.msg353096#msg353096


Yikes!!! My mistake. So unless I'm wrong (again!) NancyP may be the only female member who frequents our forum. Surely there are more women interested in our crazy hobby and love of all things Canon? 

P.S. Also, my initials are IRA - the name of an old man, Individual Retirement Account, and the Irish Republican Army...


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

I started like most... shooting with the 18-55 & a 75-300. I liked the tele zooms range and blur, but it was so terribly soft. I got a 50 f1.8 mkii and I feel in love with bokeh and shallow depth of fields, all be it poor in comparison.

But knowing what I liked made a huge difference in buying what I needed. I will probably never own a 17-40 or 16-35 for personal use... but if I shoot real estate, I suppose I'll have to get one. And that is just fine with me.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he (mrsfotografie) has addressed this before - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18881.msg353096#msg353096
> ...



No problem. Hopefully my newly updated avatar helps avoid further confusion 

For the record: I had some Canon related figures in there, ie 25 years EOS, founding year 1987 and founding date of the company.

It now is: 38 (my age), 1976 (my year of birth), and 03.1987, the date the first EOS camera was launched.



mackguyver said:


> I wonder if MrsFotografie and NancyP use similar tactics to get around their husbands ;D



Sorry, missed this on the first time round. Luckily my girlfriend is very understanding and even manages to get her parents to buy me camera gear for my birthday!!! 8)


----------



## candyman (May 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...




    
Thanks, that gave me a real good laugh. Man, you've got some experience here... :


----------



## Albi86 (May 7, 2014)

Badger said:


> Folks,
> 
> Before you buy you next prime lens, take a deep breath and watch this video. I've been lurking on this site for a while now and I must confess, I've been sucked into the lens acquiring vortex. I don't have a lot of lenses now, and I am not a pro, but I am at a point in my life where I can actually start to afford these toys. The discussion around here is generally geared towards and around specific lenses and their attributes but somehow or the other, I have managed to miss or avoid posts about a lens acquisition strategy. I stumbled across this video this morning and got some clarity. Please forgive me if it has been previously posted.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjhdL3ggjYU



Comparing and choosing lenses just by their focal length is simplistic to the point of being almost stupid.

The Sigma 35A and the Ultron 40mm f/2 have very similar FL but they're as different as it gets in size, weight, AF, color rendition, sharpness, micro-contrast, etc.

One could even have a 50L and Zeiss 50mm f/2 MP and still find use for both. 

A much smarter approach would have been "what would you like your next lens to do better/differently?".


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 7, 2014)

candyman said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



+1, ROFL ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

That is a little slice of manipulative genius. My hat goes off to you.



unfocused said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Always own up to buying one white lens. Once you've got one, they all look alike, so that gives you the freedom to own more.
> ...


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 7, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Badger said:
> 
> 
> > Folks,
> ...



That's right, each lens has its own character or use so sometimes that's a reason to double up. That said, I sold the 40mm Ultron because 40 mm to me is an 'uneasy' focal length. The 35A replaced my 24-70L, but I also have a 35mm f/2 for travel. Go figure. I own two 50mm's in EF mount that have a very different character, the artful Sigma 50mm EX and the 50mm 1.8 MkI that surprises me with stunning (sharp!!!) results every time. I even have overlapping zooms - the 30-700L is for travel and general flexibility, the 100-400 is there for reach when I need it.


----------



## YuengLinger (May 7, 2014)

The OP is like a guy walking into a bar and telling the customers about the evils of alcohol. Or a reformed crackhead walking into a crack den urging everybody to put down their pipes.

Heck, there is a reason Alcoholics Anonymous has a "no evangelizing" policy--it doesn't work.

Maybe CR could set up a section for Gear Junkies Anonymous? Maybe Canon and Nikon should be required by law to fund support groups--the way casinos fund compulsive gambling awareness campaigns...

When the heck is B&H going to ship my new Sigma 50mm 1.4 Art, for crying out loud? I can't freakin' stand it! I'm getting hives. I'm shaking way beyond what my IS can handle. I'm sweating. Oh, the humanity. Help me!

Oh, and "folks," before you tell strangers on the Web how to spend their money, take a deep breath and go out and take some pictures.


----------



## cayenne (May 7, 2014)

wsheldon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ... And I bought my wife a new laptop this week, so if she catches me, I'm okay. I'm guessing she tracked your big whites, though, I know my wife sure did!
> ...



Seems to me that ditching the wives would be the cheapest option of all….err…well maybe the cheapest would be just NOT getting married in the first place.

At best, I only live with them from time to time, kinda of like leasing with an option to buy. 
I can buy and do what I want…and I don't have to sign over half my belongings when I decide to trade up to a newer model of girlfriend.


----------



## JonAustin (May 7, 2014)

Badger said:


> You guys are hilarious. For some of us non pros, having a strategy is not something we think about. I just ordered the Canon 35mm f/2IS. I think that is a good move for me. Prior to that, I recently purchased the Canon 85mm f1.8 which I think is a great lens (compared to my nifty 50 which keeps missing focus) but I really want and plan on getting the 100mm macro which will probably negate the use of the 85mm.
> 
> I should start a thread on how to purchase equipment and sneak it into the house without your wife knowing



I'm with you on the non-pro perspective, Badger. (Semi / part-time pro, myself.) I don't really have a strategy, but I don't buy stuff willy-nilly, either. Whatever gear I do buy gets paid for out of the business account, but it still impacts bottom-line compensation. 

I'm planning to buy the 35/2 IS this month, as well, while it's on instant rebate. I did debate the 24/28/35 issue, until I did an FL analysis of my LR library ... 30-40mm appears to be the FL in which I "live the most" when using my 17-40 or 24-105.

My 50mm is an f/2.5 CM, which is razor sharp, but its AF is a little slow and buzzy. I'm patiently awaiting the rumored 50 USM IS to replace it. 

I bought an 85/1.8 about 10 years ago, and then ended up selling it after I got the 100/2.8 L IS macro 4 years ago ... just not enough distinction between them to make it worthwhile to keep the 85 (which I never shot wide open).

I'm eagerly awaiting the rumored 100-400 II, and I'd like to see a 135/2.x L IS. Otherwise, I have all the gear I need.

And to all of you making comments about hiding purchases from your wife ... funny to read, but I hope you're joking. If not, I predict a much bigger expense in your future (legal costs).


----------



## LarryC (May 7, 2014)

I take a different view on lens acquisitions. I don't try to imagine what I want a new lens to do. I try new lenses to see what they can do and how I can, or if I want to, incorporate whatever it is they do into my work. I buy almost all of my lenses off eBay and look at it as more of a very low cost rental program - lenses I don't like, or don't see any new advantage from, get re-sold for very close to or more than I paid for them.


----------



## Viggo (May 7, 2014)

My wife saw the photography gear before she married me, but married me anyway, therefore there is no such thing to complain about new gear. She will google what they cost so I'm just honest and tell her what I spent. And we live happily ever after ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 7, 2014)

The amount I spend on photography in no way compares to how much my wife spends on shoes and purses.


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> The amount I spend on photography in no way compares to how much my wife spends on shoes and purses.


But do they match?

I can't tell you the chagrin I experience when I'm out on the town and my body doesn't match my white lens.


----------



## sdsr (May 7, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i couldn't watch past about 3 minutes as i almost died of boredom



In the first couple of minutes he asks the same question over and over in different ways, so I skipped to the six minute mark, where he was still asking the same damn question yet again (maybe there was something interesting in between). At that point I gave up. I expect most posts in this thread have said the same thing, or better, but in the appropriate number of words.

"Buy what you need" makes sense, of course, especially if you're a pro and know what you'll be doing with the lenses you buy, and I agree with what others have said along those lines. But if you take photos for fun, enjoy experimenting with different products, or are just learning your way around, it's also worth noting that you don't necessarily know what you want, let alone "need", and that using prime lenses makes you think differently about what you do. It can be an interesting exercise, for instance, to spend a day or two wandering around with a lens of a focal distance you think you don't want and see how doing so affects how you look at the world and whether it makes you encounter situations you find photogenic which had hitherto passed you by (28mm may = 28mm, but walking around all day with only a 28mm lens is not at all the same experience as walking around all day with a zoom lens set at 28mm, unless somehow immobilize the zoom mechanism). You may discover a new want/need you were completely unaware of.

And playing around with new toys like this needn't involve great expense, furtive receipt of heavy packages, etc. For one thing, responding to the urge to buy can be met with a rental - doesn't cost much, and you may not like the lens at all. Or - and I think this is much more fun - buy a mirrorless camera of some sort that has magnification and focus peaking (they pretty much all do that these days, regardless of price) and a few cheap adapters and try some old manual lenses, many of which are very inexpensive and really good (you have to figure out manual focusing, etc., but that's not necessarily a disadvantage...); and if you don't like them, you can probably sell them for at least as much as you paid for them.

Over the past few days I've been playing with a Canon 55 1.2, a Super Takkumar 55 1.8, a Minolta 50 1.4 and Helios 58mm f2, while awaiting a Jupiter 85mm f2 and Nikon 100 2.8 (the sin of focal length duplication...), all of which combined cost considerably less than, say, the new Sigma 50mm 1.4. There's more to life than satisfying "needs".


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...



Funny 

About your third point. I do believe that in the modern age the one thing that have prevented more divorces and should probably be up for the Nobel Peace Prize (instead of these bs prizes that have been going on for a few years now...) is the dishwasher  I believe that separate economies (unless the two of you make approximately the same amount) is the road to hell in marriage. But like some mentioned here earlier, I am also allowed to make photo purchases on photo gigs and, lectures and consulting, which makes me a happy camper


----------



## jdramirez (May 7, 2014)

I buy and sell gear... I find a good deal... use coupons, gift cards, etc. and then I sell it at a profit... usually a small profit, but you do it enough and it builds up over time. Then I use that money to buy my gear and the wife STILL COMPLAINS... so sometimes you can't win... but you just buy and stop giving a damn about the objections.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 7, 2014)

unfocused said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...



Wow! Well thought out list of what to do here....

As for me and my wife - so long as I don't go crazy, she's fine with me making equipment purchases. I really don't go overboard to begin with.


----------



## Badger (May 7, 2014)

OMG, still laughing!

In all honesty, my "significant other" (how that Mrsfotografie?  ) can't really tell when or if I have a new lens on. I also don't think she really cares and I don't really have to sneak lenses in, but that is probably because she doesn't know how much some of the lenses cost  I actually don't have any crazy expensive lenses. 

This has been fun. I'm still going to be bummed when I get the 100mm macro L and I have to give up on the 85mm 1.8 which I kind of like. I suppose I should be glad I diagnosed this issue before I got out of hand!


----------



## jdramirez (May 8, 2014)

Badger said:


> OMG, still laughing!
> 
> In all honesty, my "significant other" (how that Mrsfotografie?  ) can't really tell when or if I have a new lens on. I also don't think she really cares and I don't really have to sneak lenses in, but that is probably because she doesn't know how much some of the lenses cost  I actually don't have any crazy expensive lenses.
> 
> This has been fun. I'm still going to be bummed when I get the 100mm macro L and I have to give up on the 85mm 1.8 which I kind of like. I suppose I should be glad I diagnosed this issue before I got out of hand!



I had the 100L... and I sold it when I got the 70-200mm f/2.8L is mkii. Then I bought the 85mm f/1.8 and I liked it... but I didn't like the 3 ft minimum focusing distance... so I bought the 100L again... and I sold the 85 f/1.8 because I wasn't using it at all... and I just bought an 85L f/1.2... so... I'm not sure I have a point... but the 100L is a lovely lens... and while I have a good deal of affection for the 85 f/1.8... you'll be quite happy with the sharpness, and the bokeh, and the the think depth of field...


----------



## Badger (May 8, 2014)

> I had the 100L... and I sold it when I got the 70-200mm f/2.8L is mkii. Then I bought the 85mm f/1.8 and I liked it... but I didn't like the 3 ft minimum focusing distance... so I bought the 100L again... and I sold the 85 f/1.8 because I wasn't using it at all... and I just bought an 85L f/1.2... so... I'm not sure I have a point... but the 100L is a lovely lens... and while I have a good deal of affection for the 85 f/1.8... you'll be quite happy with the sharpness, and the bokeh, and the the think depth of field...



LOL,
Someone tell me this isn't an illness! I think it is particularly worse for those of us who don't make money at this. Its for the love of the game. Some of us also like taking pictures  I blame my dad. I must have been in elementary when I inherited his old Nikon FG after he got the FA. Its been non stop since. BTW, my daughters will have nothing to do with my old 20D. Just not interested :-[


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 8, 2014)

Badger said:


> OMG, still laughing!
> 
> In all honesty, my "significant other" (how that Mrsfotografie?  ) can't really tell when or if I have a new lens on. I also don't think she really cares and I don't really have to sneak lenses in, but that is probably because she doesn't know how much some of the lenses cost  I actually don't have any crazy expensive lenses.



My "significant other" knows that I enjoy my photography and the gear that goes with it, and she supports me in that because she knows it makes me happy. Besides that (and partly powered by my passion for photography) we go a lot of places (daytrips) and go on exotic holidays, which she enjoys very much (the exotic destinations are her passion). So it actually really works for us  

Oh and I finally convinced here that her camera was in need of an update (she doesn't care at all about gear herself), so I bought her a Panasonic G5 with the 14-140 lens to replace her old FZ-50. She's very pleased with her new camera, and that gives me much joy


----------



## Menace (May 8, 2014)

I tried sneeking my 400 2.8 pass my wife - she spotted it!


----------



## dancook (May 8, 2014)

My wife is a saver, and I am a spender.. 

I've wanted the 200mm f2 for a long time, but I didn't want to go into debt for it and well I never happened to have that much cash on me.

So in January I told my Wife I was going to save up for it, but also I would put money aside for house improvements each month too.

Worked out well, I now have my 200mm f2 and my Wife is happy 

I feel like I'm slowing down with lens purchases now..
CZ 35mm 1.4, 40mm 2.8, 85mm 1.2 II, 135mm 2, 200mm 2

The 100L Macro would be nice, but I think some TC's and tubes will be next on my list.


----------



## koolman (May 8, 2014)

Photography is a hobby for me to ENJOY. So I weigh my purchases with this question in mind: Will this piece of gear enhance my pleasure from my hobby?

For for example, when I asked myself if I should upgrade from the 550d to the 6d - the answer was NO. For what I do - having a FF heavier camera will not make any substantial contribution to my hobby.

On the other hand I purchased a 100L - and enjoy it immensely.


----------



## GaryJ (May 8, 2014)

koolman said:


> Photography is a hobby for me to ENJOY. So I weigh my purchases with this question in mind: Will this piece of gear enhance my pleasure from my hobby?
> 
> For for example, when I asked myself if I should upgrade from the 550d to the 6d - the answer was NO. For what I do - having a FF heavier camera will not make any substantial contribution to my hobby.
> 
> On the other hand I purchased a 100L - and enjoy it immensely.


6D hardly a 'heavier' camera plus the 100L looks beautiful on a 6D : }


----------



## koolman (May 8, 2014)

GaryJ said:


> koolman said:
> 
> 
> > Photography is a hobby for me to ENJOY. So I weigh my purchases with this question in mind: Will this piece of gear enhance my pleasure from my hobby?
> ...



I know  don't think I'm immune to GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) - But I'm on a budget and need to spend carefully.


----------



## Random Orbits (May 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife already giving up tracking my lenses
> ...



I'm guessing that is one reason why photographers have so many bags. It makes hiding lenses that much easier when they aren't in plain sight. And as for boxes in closet, 10 boxes + 1 is much harder to notice than 3 boxes + 1. :


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 8, 2014)

It is funny reading this and other like threads and then remembering all the times photographers say "it's not the equipment, it's the photographer". ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 8, 2014)

koolman said:


> GaryJ said:
> 
> 
> > koolman said:
> ...



It's good to be careful, because once you take the full-frame 'leap', all hope for control of GAS is lost.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> It is funny reading this and other like threads and then remembering all the times photographers say "it's not the equipment, it's the photographer". ;D ;D ;D



I swear I can get the same result out of my Ixus 132 that I get with my 5DIII + 100mm L Macro. 8) 8) 

Oh wait... :


----------



## Joe M (May 8, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Badger said:
> ...



I usually get my wife something before I get what I need. Even though what I get is for business and she understands that it helps with the "do you _really need to get that"._


----------



## mackguyver (May 8, 2014)

It was a close call for me yesterday, but I got the TS-E 17 in the house. I threw it on the camera and told my wife I wanted to take some pictures of the house because she had it decorated so pretty . She looked at the lens oddly for a second but I told her that I rarely use this one because, "It's not exactly a portrait lens" and that's why it looked a little strange. She's not stupid, though, and she probably knows I'm up to something...


----------



## Zv (May 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> It was a close call for me yesterday, but I got the TS-E 17 in the house. I threw it on the camera and told my wife I wanted to take some pictures of the house because she had it decorated so pretty . She looked at the lens oddly for a second but I told her that I rarely use this one because, "It's not exactly a portrait lens" and that's why it looked a little strange. She's not stupid, though, and she probably knows I'm up to something...



I'm sure it's not the first bulbous end she's seen!


----------



## mackguyver (May 8, 2014)

Zv said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > It was a close call for me yesterday, but I got the TS-E 17 in the house. I threw it on the camera and told my wife I wanted to take some pictures of the house because she had it decorated so pretty . She looked at the lens oddly for a second but I told her that I rarely use this one because, "It's not exactly a portrait lens" and that's why it looked a little strange. She's not stupid, though, and she probably knows I'm up to something...
> ...


The third, actually - I had a 14L and Sigma 12-24II


----------



## ecka (May 8, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> It is funny reading this and other like threads and then remembering all the times photographers say "it's not the equipment, it's the photographer". ;D ;D ;D



Doesn't work for lens collectors


----------



## jdramirez (May 8, 2014)

ecka said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > It is funny reading this and other like threads and then remembering all the times photographers say "it's not the equipment, it's the photographer". ;D ;D ;D
> ...



Let's reframe the discussion. 

It's not the telescope, it's the astronomer.


----------



## ahab1372 (May 8, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Let's reframe the discussion.
> 
> It's not the telescope, it's the astronomer.


Absolutely. A good astronomer can take better pictures with an old paper towel roll and a monocle than a newbie with 5-digit $ worth of gear.


----------



## jdramirez (May 8, 2014)

ahab1372 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Let's reframe the discussion.
> ...



I'm always amazed at the stories of Galileo and co... though I'm included to say that the Hubble telescope would significantly help in finding an undiscovered galaxy. V the tasco I buy my daughter.


----------



## RGF (May 8, 2014)

Zv said:


> I have always just bought lenses as I needed them. No strategy, just common frickin sense!
> 
> Even with just 6 FF lenses that I have now it feels like I have too much choice and redundancy. I'm always looking for ways to combine and reduce my gear and I could probably survive with just 2 zooms but then again ..... where's the fun in that? Gotta have a couple of fun lenses in the bag I reckon!



And for those of who are hobbists, it is all about fun. Yes I want to make great images, but I also want to feel good about myself and my stuff


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Your daughter might surprise you (pleasantly)


----------



## jdramirez (May 9, 2014)

Menace said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > ahab1372 said:
> ...



I love her... but I don't think she can find the moon at times... a full moon. I'm not concerned... she's super pretty.


----------



## ecka (May 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Every photographer knows - it's the lighting .


----------



## verysimplejason (May 9, 2014)

I've just found out during my recent trip that I'm using my 24-105mm F4L IS USM around 80-85% of the time. My copy (just very recent, bought a month ago) is surprisingly sharp almost comparable to my primes. It's almost everything I need now. I've tried my friend's 24-70mm F2.8L and I always miss that extra 35mm.


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

ecka said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



That's true but the night sky is sooooo dark!


----------



## ecka (May 9, 2014)

Menace said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Yes, but the actual subjects there are the light sources. In astrophotography "it is the equipment" that makes a better picture .


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 9, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> I've just found out during my recent trip that I'm using my 24-105mm F4L IS USM around 80-85% of the time. My copy (just very recent, bought a month ago) is surprisingly sharp almost comparable to my primes. It's almost everything I need now. I've tried my friend's 24-70mm F2.8L and I always miss that extra 35mm.



The 24-105 is fabulous, especially for travel. If there's copy variation I also must have a really good copy; it made me sell my 24-70L (Mk I). I do have some sharper primes though, but the 24-105 delivers every time.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 9, 2014)

Still using the 24 - 50 - 135 set. It does the job just fine. My workhorse set of lenses.

24-70mm is not used much.
17-40mm is used often.
100mm macro is not used much.
40mm panny is collecting dust.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 9, 2014)

This is a great video... for how to rationalise purchases to the other half!  

i'm kind of in agreement re the focal length leaps... I have a 24L, a 50 (1.8) and want a 100L at some point down the line (70-200 is doing ok at the moment).

Strangely enough, I rarely use my 50... hence why i have never up-graded it!  I tend to go wide or long, normal is just too, well, normal!


----------



## atkinsr (May 9, 2014)

My way is/was quite simple. I started out with a relatively cheap used "super zoom" - A Sigma 18-250mm Macro. I knew it would be too dark of a lens for my tastes, but that wasn't the point. I shot for 6 months... several thousand pictures. That timeframe also included a vacation (a cruise with several offshore excursions - both the cruise and the excursions used telephoto lengths that I don't often use in day-to-day shooting).

After 6 months, I looked at the focal length metadata and image counts in LR. I threw out the 18mm (because presumably I was looking to go even wider) and the 250mm (because presumably I was looking to go more telephoto).

I then made a spreadsheet listing from that data listing the image counts and calculating the % of the total shots taken. That gave me a good starting point to figure out what I need.

Note that the ranges will differ for every user/photographer, but here's my breakdown: 
- Nearly 70% of my images fell into the 46-90mm range. An important note here is that the distribution fell almost evenly on each side of 70mm.
- I don't think it's an accident that 70mm is where Canon chose to split the focal lengths of their most popular zooms (forcing the average enthusiast to buy 2 expensive lenses), but constantly carrying two heavy lenses and missing shots due to non-stop lens switching doesn't work for me.
- An additional 9% fall into the 91mm-150mm range, with 5% of them under 110mm.
- About 8% are in the 19mm-45mm range.
- About 5% are macro.
- The remainder (18mm, 250mm, and the 151mm-249mm) are less than 5%.

This gave me a pretty good purchasing strategy:
- Looking through the images, I realized I needed a flash first. Helloooo 600EX-RT and 8x12 softbox! Purchased.

- Get the Sigma (better than the Canon) 24-105mm. It covers 83% (70% + 5%(under 110mm) + 8%) of my shooting. I wish it was f/2.8 instead of f/4, but it's a darn good lens and has IS. Purchased.

- Get a Sigma (non-art) or Canon 50mm f/1.4. Great bang for the buck, and I LOVE the 50mm. It never comes off my other camera and 25% of my shots were between 46mm-62mm. It makes sense to have a good prime here. Purchased.

Note: I still want/need to purchase the below, but truthfully, the only thing I really wish I had at this point is the full macro setup. That's right, 3 lenses and I'd be a VERY happy camper. 5 (add the 20mm and 85mm) and I could not find a *valid* excuse to buy anything more.

- Most of my occasional (vacation) telephoto needs can be handled by a 1.4x teleconverter. They are cheap and light weight. Ideally, from a photographic perspective, I'd probably have a 70-200mm f/2.8 with a 2x teleconverter. Realistically, this is mostly needed for vacations, and there is no way I'm carrying that beast on all day walks, especially if those walks are hikes up a mountain!

- Most occasional (ooh, look, pretty flower!) macro work can be handled with extension tubes. Again, cheap and lightweight.

- I'd like to get something along the lines of a 20mm prime for certain types of shooting. It makes up such a small percentage of what I do that I can be patient about this one and buy used/cheap when the right deal comes along and there's money burning a hole in my pocket.

- I didn't do much of it, but I LOVE extremely close macro. I really want a Canon MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x lens. Saving for the ($1k) lens isn't bad, but there's a whole slew of stuff that goes with it (Manfrotto 190 CF tripod, Manfrotto 401 geared head, RRS focusing rails, Canon twin and/or <brand?) ring lights, ad nauseum.. This isn't just a $1k lens, it's a $4k endeavor, so save it for last.

- There are always going to be times that we wish for a little less or little more focal length. Deal with it. Something to keep in mind: Missing wide-angle is harder to deal with than missing telephoto. You can crop and zoom to make up for missing telephoto length, but if you don't have the wide angle, you just don't have it (though photo-stitching can help).

- If I was to buy anything else after this, it would likely be an 85mm prime as about 32% (IIRC) of my shooting was in the 80-90mm range).

So, that's my way of figuring out what makes sense and the conclusions I came to *for my type of shooting*.

Now, if you REALLY want to drive yourself crazy, go back and rate all of those photos, determine which of your best shots were taken at each focal length and cross reference to the above. I tried, and I strongly advise against it.

Good luck!
Rusty


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Still using the 24 - 50 - 135 set. It does the job just fine. My workhorse set of lenses.
> 
> 24-70mm is not used much.
> 17-40mm is used often.
> ...



+1 sans the 50L (but seeing as how many of my favorite photographers love it, It might throw my 85L back into storage as it's my next target)

I don't have the 24L too actually.... I have the Samyang 24mm 1.4, hehe. It's a big difference in price, but I'm willing to pay it to get consistent colors in my heavy workflow. Just a matter of time.... muahahaha.


----------



## Ripley (May 9, 2014)

I have the 24-70ii and the 70-200ii. I don't really NEED anything wider or longer... where do I go from here???

:-\


----------



## candyman (May 9, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I have the 24-70ii and the 70-200ii. I don't really NEED anything wider or longer... where do I go from here???
> 
> :-\




Primes f/1.2, f/1.4 ? 8)


----------



## mackguyver (May 9, 2014)

candyman said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 24-70ii and the 70-200ii. I don't really NEED anything wider or longer... where do I go from here???
> ...


+Macro and/or Tilt/Shift


----------



## ecka (May 9, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I have the 24-70ii and the 70-200ii. I don't really NEED anything wider or longer... where do I go from here???
> 
> :-\



Go shoot something


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 9, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I have the 24-70ii and the 70-200ii. I don't really NEED anything wider or longer... where do I go from here???
> 
> :-\



You went and bought the best there is... Boring! Now sell and buy some primes etc, and be happy


----------



## jdramirez (May 9, 2014)

Ripley said:


> I have the 24-70ii and the 70-200ii. I don't really NEED anything wider or longer... where do I go from here???
> 
> :-\



Depends on you. I'm giving the sexy eyes to the 200-400 f4L 1.4x. 

I sold my 100L when I got the 70-200 mkii, but I bought one again because I missed it.


----------



## jebrady03 (May 9, 2014)

I fell into my GAS solution (that probably sounds dangerous to an outsider)...

I've been looking for a small camera for my wife for YEARS. I've purchased her 3 cameras and none have the combination of qualities she wants. Finally, I asked about the SL1... I told her it's the smallest DSLR in the world. I got it in her hands and SHE LOVES IT! Now, we "share" all of my lenses and she's pretty excited about it!

I've also been teaching her all about the basics of knowing your gear (aperture, SS, ISO) and this whole process has actually been really good for our marriage as it's giving us a common hobby to REALLY engage in where we didn't have one before other than favorite TV shows.

Oh... and... she's HOT. I'm a pretty lucky husband


----------



## jdramirez (May 9, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... and... she's HOT. I'm a pretty lucky husband
> ...



I would have asked too, but we are talking about a wife. Girlfriend sure... but I hold back when b till death do is part is involved.

Having said that.. I think every beautiful woman should have nudes taken... So when they are old and flabby they have proof they were hot.


----------



## Sporgon (May 9, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> Oh... and... she's HOT. I'm a pretty lucky husband



Some pictures would be nice  and make the thread more interesting than that video of an incredibly boring a*** at the beginning who's special talents appear to be the bleeding obvious.


----------



## jebrady03 (May 9, 2014)

Sporgon said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh... and... she's HOT. I'm a pretty lucky husband
> ...



She had some pictures taken for me and here's one that's been downsized, posted online (compressed), saved from online to my phone and emailed to me (so probably compressed again) so it ain't of the greatest quality but hey... it's better than the dude in the video... right?


----------



## Sporgon (May 9, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> She had some pictures taken for me and here's one that's been downsized, posted online (compressed), saved from online to my phone and emailed to me (so probably compressed again) so it ain't of the greatest quality but hey... it's better than the dude in the video... right?



VERY nice


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...



You sure are one lucky husband sir - hat off to you both


----------



## jdramirez (May 9, 2014)

you know you are too deep into photography when you see a picture of a beautiful woman and your primary thoughts are how did they lighte the subject


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> you know you are too deep into photography when you see a picture of a beautiful woman and your primary thoughts are how did they lighte the subject



I had a similar conversation with my wife many years ago. I could see was the beautiful lighting, shadows, lovely form and composition whilst all she could see was a naked woman!


----------



## Badger (May 10, 2014)

Guess what came in the mail today? 35mm f2 IS!!!

I would like to think this was and is a well thought out choice for me...Ask me next week ;D


----------



## gordonbb (May 10, 2014)

Several years ago the wife and I were heading off to Greece for our second honeymoon and while she was planning her wardrobe I was planning what gear I wanted to take and how to carry it. I decided to go minimalist with a single body, 17-40, 24-105 and 70-200 with the nifty 50 thrown in (this was also the frequency of use but one of my favourite images was with the 50 and I would not have gotten it without a wide aperture) I was going to be dragged to a bunch of really old places whose history wasn't particularly of interest to me so I was going to spend my time taking pictures. So I needed a new bag to hold just this gear.

I got the bag home a was merrily sitting on the floor arranging the dividers with the kit spread out around me when the wife walks in and says "Another Camera Bag? You already have at least 5 what do you need another for?" I simply asked her why she had so many purses? She scowled and muttered a bit about that but saw the essential truth in the statement.

Likewise when I get a new body or lens she now understands that I also have to "Accessorize" so the care packages with the extra caps or filters in the new diameter or the spare batteries, grips, remote cables, flashes etc. go by without comment.

Returning the favour I tease her about her on-line shoe habit but always compliment her about how great the new shoes look while she is wearing them.

Photography is what I do to keep the other side of my brain from atrophying and after many years my wife understands this. We had some fights at first about my L addiction but she has realized that I usually only acquire one lens or body a year and usually after months of research and waiting for the right price. I'm up front about my purchases and the net cost is similar to what she spends over time on many smaller purchases.

When she buys a purse and shows it to me and proudly says "it only cost $400!" I don't question her sanity and likewise when my 85 1.2L arrived before Christmas and I proudly said that it only cost $1650 she didn't question mine and one of my first images with it of one of the kids has been her wallpaper on her iPad since.


----------



## nda (May 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i couldn't watch past about 3 minutes as i almost died of boredom


 ;D
Worst Photography Video Ever, this guy has no idea his strategy is based on the theory that humans are logical, HUMANS are not logical, that's why there are addicts and lenses are an addiction that's why we buy them, not that we need them, because there available, manufactures know this, that's whey they make so many


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 10, 2014)

nda said:


> HUMANS are not logical, that's why there are addicts and lenses are an addiction that's why we buy them, not that we need them, because there available, manufactures know this, that's whey they make so many



I'm an addict too with 25 system lenses in total (I have a few camera's with fixed lenses too but I'm not counting those).

Other lenses I own in addition to those listed in my signature (all Canon FL & FD mount):

Vivitar C/FD 28mm f/2.8 Auto Wide Angle
Canon FDn 28mm f/2.8
Canon FL 50mm f/1.8 II
Canon FL 50mm f/1.8 II (yes I have two of these and FT-QL bodies to match)
Canon FDn 50mm f/1.8
Canon FL 50mm f/3.5 Macro
Canon FL 135mm f/2.5
Canon FD 200mm f/4 S.S.C. 

Of course all of these can be adapted for use on my Sony NEX, but the Macro lens is the one that remains fixed to the adapter most of the time because it is also the dedicated macro lens for my NEX system.

Come to think of it I own _six_ 50mm lenses. 

..and 7 zooms, so that means 18 primes


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 10, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i couldn't watch past about 3 minutes as i almost died of boredom


+1


----------



## wickidwombat (May 12, 2014)

jebrady03 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > jebrady03 said:
> ...


I think you need to check your AFMA its not focused on her left eye but I think more on her left breast... or is that correctly focused...?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 12, 2014)

Menace said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > you know you are too deep into photography when you see a picture of a beautiful woman and your primary thoughts are how did they lighte the subject
> ...



I know, photography obsession completely ruined porn...


----------



## wickidwombat (May 12, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > HUMANS are not logical, that's why there are addicts and lenses are an addiction that's why we buy them, not that we need them, because there available, manufactures know this, that's whey they make so many
> ...



you counted? I'm too scared to go down that road... :-[


----------



## mackguyver (May 12, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> you counted? I'm too scared to go down that road... :-[


+1, what a foolish thing to do


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > you counted? I'm too scared to go down that road... :-[
> ...



Well, if 'n' is the amount of lenses one owns, the ideal amount is 'n+1' ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (May 12, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


Lol the math does not lie


----------



## mackguyver (May 13, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


That's for sure and I keep waiting to see dolina reply to one of these posts. He seems to own just about every lens Canon makes by virtue of all of the awesome photos he posts in all of the lens sample forums!


----------



## skitron (May 13, 2014)

I suppose my strategy is to buy what I want and then sell them later when I find myself not using them. That said, I'm left with a 70-200 is2, 100 L, 24-105L, Sigma 50 DG. LOL, I could probably just go with my least favorite,but most used, the 24-105 and call it a day...


----------

